# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Αυτοκίνητο & Μηχανή >  εξτρα διακοπτης ηλεκτρικου παραθυρου σε toyota aygo

## brasidas12

καλησπέρα στην παρεα και χρονια πολλα. εχω τον εν λογο κουβα και θελω να του βαλω ένα εξτρα διακοπτη για να ανοιγω το παραθυρο του συνοδηγου χωρις να τεντονω το 2μετρο κορμι μου. προσπαθησα να παρω ρευμα από το παραθυρο του συνοδηγου αλλα κατι άλλο πρεπει να κανω γιατι στο κατεβασμα ανοιγε κανονικα αλλα στο ανεβασμα ισα που κουναγε + ότι ζεστενοντουσαν τα καλωδια. του εβαλα και ποιο χοντρα αλλα παλι τα ιδια. καποιος που μπορει να βοηθησει; ευχαριστω

----------


## chipakos-original

> καλησπέρα στην παρεα και χρονια πολλα. εχω τον εν λογο κουβα και θελω να του βαλω ένα εξτρα διακοπτη για να ανοιγω το παραθυρο του συνοδηγου χωρις να τεντονω το 2μετρο κορμι μου. προσπαθησα να παρω ρευμα από το παραθυρο του συνοδηγου αλλα κατι άλλο πρεπει να κανω γιατι στο κατεβασμα ανοιγε κανονικα αλλα στο ανεβασμα ισα που κουναγε + ότι ζεστενοντουσαν τα καλωδια. του εβαλα και ποιο χοντρα αλλα παλι τα ιδια. καποιος που μπορει να βοηθησει; ευχαριστω


Α πα πα πα πως δεν του έβαλες φωτιά.. Καμιά ασφάλεια δεν κάηκε με όλο αυτό το ξελίγωμα??? Τέλος πάντων λόγω του ότι οι διακόπτες των παραθύρων είναι αλληλοεξαρτώμενοι ό ένας απ τον άλλο δεν γίνεται απλά να βάλεις έναν διακόπτη . Ζήτα από αντιπροσωπεία το αντίστοιχο Κιτ για δεύτερο διακόπτη.Αλλιώς πρέπει να απομονώσεις τελείως το μοτέρ του συνοδηγού από την υπάρχουσα καλωδίωση να τραβήξεις τα δύο του καλώδια εκεί κοντά στη θέση του οδηγού (δηλαδή εννοώ δίπλα από τον διακόπτη του παραθύρου του οδηγού) οπότε σε αυτήν την περίπτωση το συζητάμε.

----------


## brasidas12

Το θεμα ειναι πως το εχουν κανει καποια παιδιά απο το aygo-club αλλα τους ρώτησα κ δεν μου λένε γιατι ενας "μαγκας" το εχει κανει επάγγελμα κ ζητάει λεφτα για να στο φτιάξει.

----------


## xsterg

σιγουρα με απλο τροπο δεν γινεται. ο απλος τροπος ειναι να τραβηξεις παραλληλα απο την καλωδιωση του διακοπτη δευτερη καλωδιωση και να την πας μεχρι την θεση του αλλου διακοπτη. δεν ειναι ο πλεον σωστος αλλα ειναι ενας. μετα απο εκει να γνωριζεις οτι το αυτοκινητο αυτο οτι ειναι ενα απλο αυτοκινητο που λογω κοστους δεν εχει πολλα πραγματα που φανταζουν σε αλλα αυτοκινητα ως στανταρ. ενα απο αυτα ειναι και η ευκολια χρησης του παραθυρου συνοδηγου απο την θεση του οδηγου. απλα το ανεχεσαι. 
τωρα οσο για τον αλλον που λες οτι το εχει κανει, ναι πολυ πιθανον. αλλα με ποιον τροπο? το θεμα ειναι να το εχει κανει με τον σωστο τροπο, με πλακετα που το αμφισβητω.

----------


## brasidas12

επανέρχομαι μιας και βρήκα αυτό το σαιτ που εξηγεί τι κανει. αυτος ο τροπος κατά την γνωμη σας είναι σωστος και ασφαλεις; 




http://www.toyotaownersclub.com/foru...knowledgebase/

----------


## UV.

Γάτος είσαι Μύρωνα
βρήκες την λύση και μάλιστα επίσημη της αντιπροσωπείας (αυτό φαίνεται από το σχέδιο)
θα πρέπει όμως το μπουτόν που θα βάλεις στην ηρεμία η κούνια του να στέκεται στην μέση όπως στο σχήμα και στις φωτο

και πες στο club να πάει να κλείσει αυτό το πόρταλ για να μην χάνουν πελάτες

----------


## brasidas12

> Γάτος είσαι Μύρωνα
> βρήκες την λύση και μάλιστα επίσημη της αντιπροσωπείας (αυτό φαίνεται από το σχέδιο)
> θα πρέπει όμως το μπουτόν που θα βάλεις στην ηρεμία η κούνια του να στέκεται στην μέση όπως στο σχήμα και στις φωτο
> 
> και πες στο club να πάει να κλείσει αυτό το πόρταλ για να μην χάνουν πελάτες


χαχαχα αν το εχουν δει θα εχουν σκυλιασει που χανουν ετσι πελατες. ωραια λοιπόν παμε περνουμε ότι χρειάζεται και ο θεος βοηθος. το πολύ να λαμπαδιασει ο κουβας :p

----------


## brasidas12

Ολα καλα τελικα με τον διακοπτη. Μπήκε μαζι με τους ρελεδες οπως δειχνει το σχεδιο κ λειτουργεί άψογα

----------

